# Automatic Reversing module



## dano126 (Oct 1, 2019)

Any preference for reversing loop modules? 
I have a MRC 1414 Advance Prodigy 2 Squared. Have not run anything with it yet to know whether I like it or not. Most reviews have shown me it is favorable. I've got to finish connecting blocks, and redoing some track work, as I forgot to put in insulators ! See what happens when you see something shiney!
Oh well...live and learn.
So, If anyone has any input on the reversing loop modules, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

dunno .. i have the same controller ...
and i run mrc reversing modules on my layout ...
they were the lowest cost ones i could find, lol ..
mechanical relay, slow, no adjustment for trip current, but they do work well


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You will like the MRC unit.

For autoreversers, I have two Tam Valley Depot units and one Digitrax (or maybe one and two). Like wvgca says, get whatever is cheapest. They all work.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the more expensive ones have an electronic relay [faster], and adjustable trip current ... but i never found the need for these things ... the mrc cheapies do work okay ..


----------

